
What Comes After the Social Media Empires - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/facebook-youtube-fragmentation
======
cocktailpeanuts
If an editor at Buzzfeed knew "what comes after the social media empires", he
would be working on THAT instead of writing just another meaningless piece.

Skimming through the article it's apparent that I was right. It has no
content, just talking about today, but nothing about "what comes after".

